# 2006 F-350 5.4l 3v PCV Valve



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Have a 2006 F-350 with the 5.4l 3 valve engine.

Noticed last year that my oil dipstick was popped out about an inch; pushed it back in. Next time I was under the hood, it was popped out again. It keeps doing this. The dipstick itself seems fine.

Did a search, and one possible cause is a clogged PCV valve. I was going to check it/change it out, but I'm not 100% sure where it is. I called NAPA to see if they had one in stock, and they said that they don't even show this engine having one.

So...I'm confused.

Attached is a picture of my engine of what I think is the PVC valve - there is a solid tube that goes about 10 inches from where I'm pointing to what appears to be a similar valve end (ie: as though there is a PCV valve at each end, if this is, in fact, the PCV valve).

Can anyone tell me if what I'm pointing to in the picture is the PCV valve and, if so, does the valve at both ends and tubing need to be changed (it looks like it's one piece).

Thanks.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Picture didn't attach to my original post; tried to edit it, but it doesn't appear to have taken.....what I was pointing to in the picture is on the driver's side of the engine, right next to the oil dipstick tube.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Buy the repair manual or try the library. The book should show the location. I would think it has one. Should be stuck into one of the rocker covers.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Buy the repair manual or try the library. The book should show the location. I would think it has one. Should be stuck into one of the rocker covers. My book only goes to 2003. It says the PCV is in the passenger side valve cover.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

MickiRig1;1654768 said:


> Buy the repair manual or try the library. The book should show the location. I would think it has one. Should be stuck into one of the rocker covers. My book only goes to 2003. It says the PCV is in the passenger side valve cover.


A website is a resource just as a library or a book is.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like: http://www.fordtruckfanatics.com/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=78

or

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Pcv is part of drivers side valve cover. It is not serviceable without replacing the entire valve cover.
You could try to clean it out with carb/intake cleaner or brake clean. 
As a Ford tech myself, I've seen lots of those popped oil dips myself...always tought it was odd....or owner just couldn't push it back in past the Oring seal.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I like how you have to be very careful when pulling the dip stick. If your not, you bark your knuckle on an edge that takes skin off!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

07PSDCREW;1655084 said:


> Pcv is part of drivers side valve cover. It is not serviceable without replacing the entire valve cover.
> You could try to clean it out with carb/intake cleaner or brake clean.
> As a Ford tech myself, I've seen lots of those popped oil dips myself...always tought it was odd....or owner just couldn't push it back in past the Oring seal.


I replaced a couple o rings on the dipstick that seemed to fix it


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

07PSDCREW;1655084 said:


> Pcv is part of drivers side valve cover. It is not serviceable without replacing the entire valve cover.
> You could try to clean it out with carb/intake cleaner or brake clean.
> As a Ford tech myself, I've seen lots of those popped oil dips myself...always tought it was odd....or owner just couldn't push it back in past the Oring seal.


Thanks. Had to bring it to the dealer for the rough engine issue, so had them check this out. Turns out the o ring on the dipstick was gone (never even noticed it when it was there). They put a new o ring on and the dipstick hasn't popped out since then.


----------

